# Sir Graves Ghastly



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone here have a copy of the Sir Grave Ghastly intro Banshee wail? 

For those of you who are not from Detroit and ain’t old as dirt; Sir Grave Ghastly had a Horror show on Saturday afternoons on Channel 50. He played all the old horror flicks. 

The show had two loud distinct wails in the beginning;classic horror sounds!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try *HERE*. There's a video of the show opening that you might be able to record the wail from.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Halloweiner! That sure brings back the memories!


----------

